# Photography-Photobucket; Windows Live Photo Gallery;



## ellaspoulos (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello - Computers and photography are my passion, even though I am a novice, I am willing and eager to learn. I would like to incorporate all of my photography programs listed below into one program (if possible) by incorporating, coordinating, organizing, sorting, scanning, saving. Do you know of a better way to do this? 
I have many photo albums which I want to scan, some ancient family photos, that I would like to preserve for my family and posterity.
Model#s5120y; Product#KY818AA-ABA; PCBRAND: Pavilion; Vista; Wireless
Printer: Kodak ESP 3250 All in One Printer
Problem: Photography-Photobucket; Windows Live Photo Gallery; Windows Photo Gallery; Kodak AiO Home Center; Kodak Easy Share 
Any suggestions and help is very much appreciated to consolidate this mismash of photos. Thanks.
ellaspoulosray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo ellaspoulos and welcome to our Photographers Corner :wave:

As far as online photo-storage/sharing sites go, you can't get much better than Photobucket, from my personal experience. You can create albums and 'sub-albums', then file your pics in the appropriate folders - I also have my PC's HDD folders arranged identical, for ease of use.

Do be careful with some online pic-sharing/storage sites though, some of claim the right to use your pics, as you 'waive' certain copyrights by signing with them - Read their Terms-of-Service carefully.

I'm not right sure what PC software is available for filing/displaying pics etc. (I can remember, at a glance, what pics are in what folders) - I'm sure one of my esteemed colleagues here can recommend something (or several somethings) suitable :wink:

As for getting physical photos into your PC, I'm afraid it's still the old-fashioned manual way of scanning/naming/saving, though if you can line the pics up square with each other on the scanner, you can scan several photos simultaneously, then cut them apart in your pic-editing software, it does save a bit of time and tedium :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hello greekbird ... ellas poulos .. welcome to the photography section ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I look forward to seeing your work!
I have used Photobucket for years and have loved it. I tried Flickr but didn't like the site. 
Being the 'Disorganized One' I have no suggestions either.:laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Getting large collections of photographs organised is a challenge at times - how do you group them? by date? by location? by who is in them? by subject matter eg:landscape, portrait, animal, bird etc?

We take so many pics these days with digital cameras - probably too many :grin:

The main thing for me is to have an organised folder structure on your computer's hard drive where ALL your images are stored - note that if you are using proprietary software that came with a camera it will often have a default location to store the files as you download them from your camera which may not be the same as the one you have setup, you will need to alter that in the Options or Settings menu of the software. The other option here is to always manually copy and paste the image files from acessing the camera's drive or card via My Computer.

I have a folder named My Photography then within that I have folders that are named according to subject matter - landscapes, surfing, people, fireworks to name a few. Within them I have further detailed folders - for example within the landscape folder I have the names of places and within that are all the images of that place.

Within each of the base folders that have the images I also have one that is for originals and one for enhanced or altered images - so if I have played with an image in Photoshop it goes into the "altered" folder and the original is in the "original" folder so that I can always go back to see the original should I need to.

Some people prefer to name folders and sort their images by date - I can't remember when I went where etc so I do it by place or sometimes by occasion :grin:

As far as software goes I use Adobe Bridge which comes with Photoshop - this allows you to tag images and so quickly sort images by tags - acts as a database letting you sort and view by various parameters.

As with any system - it is only as good as the user - if you don't stick to the system it won't work :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

back up to different drives and back up all your photo's , originals, copies Edits etc more than once


----------

